# newcastle central coast



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

I have negotiated my fishing days with swom. And can be adjusted if the weather is crap   (thats negotiation)
September 20,26
October 1,3,8
On the list of places to fish are Patonga, Dora creek, Seaham.
If anyone is keen to fish a particular place on a particular day let me know. 
First up where are we going on thursday?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

How about patonga on the 26th Steve i think thats a wednesday. Tucker and Colzinho i think were planning to hit the rip that day but i'd rather head right up patonga creek for an explore and a few flatties  
1st or the 3rd i could do Dora creek but i'll be in canberra for the 8th.

Cheers Dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Cool Dave, Patonga on the 26th, love exploring creeks. We can sort the day for Dora creek then.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

this thurs, might be back from canberra work trip in time but I doubt it. 26th yes free would prefer to fish the rip but will follow the crowds up the creek if noones keen. Oct 1 and 3 im on a fishing trip down south but 8th Im free for sure. Maybe Dora/cockle creek that day?

umm Steve SWOM...you got me with that one :? All I can think of is She Who Owns Me?? Not to be confused with SWWTT (she who wears the trousers) of SWPTT (she who presses the thumb) :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Andy think its a typo for SWMBO, She Who Must Be Obeyed

Cheers dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh no when she is sitting beside me as I type it must mean 'sweet wife of mine'


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

i'm a glutten for punishment, i tell her it means She Who Must Be Obese, keep getting hit round the back of the head at that point. Don't know why :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi guys this thursday 20th has been changed to wednesday 19th, going to fish around the mouth of Dora creek- launching at the boat ramp. gentle mans hours about 0900 hrs- after the fish try to find a launch spot for fishing up the creek- around the freeway.
Will also post as a seperate trip.


----------

